# Easter Rally



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi to all who are coming down to cornwall for our easter rally.Have been down to site today and all looking good.
On fri eve we will have a get together,a cheese and wine eve.So please bring a piece of your favourite local cheese,and something to drink.If its nice will sit outside,or use the games room if weather not kind.Kenny i think is going to entertain us.
We also thought it would be nice to do a run to hayle to collect some Phelps famous pastys on fri,so any one that fancys a pasty for lunch let me know.Btw i am not buying :lol: 
AS most of us our going to the pub for a meal i will get some menus so we can pre order.
Finally Please do not arrive till after 11 am on thurs.Have a safe trip down all ,oh and btw my motor home is disguised as a caravan now so look out for me in that.Lin.


----------

